# Lehigh County



## phillippash (Apr 22, 2017)

Found about 10 giant yellows today. They were so big I could see them from 25 feet away.


----------



## phillippash (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

I was around the Lehigh area looking and didn't see any big foots. it's been another crazy year here in Pa. some areas where I go only produced very small amounts. this is the second or third year or longer it's been like this and the season is all out of whack. I hope it gets better this week or two or it's over.


----------



## phillippash (Apr 22, 2017)

redtop said:


> I was around the Lehigh area looking and didn't see any big foots. it's been another crazy year here in Pa. some areas where I go only produced very small amounts. this is the second or third year or longer it's been like this and the season is all out of whack. I hope it gets better this week or two or it's over.


I agree. I about shit myself when I found these yesterday in a place I had never been before. Trust me I'll go again today or tomorrow!


----------



## phillippash (Apr 22, 2017)

Found no shit over 100 medium yellows under one tree today, but I can tell it's nearly over. Starting to dry out now. Filled my bag and had to take shirt off to carry the rest. I felt like a bank robber sneaking around even though it was public land! Paranoia!


----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

That's great! I am going out today and I hope I find something worth while cause it's been really a bad year for me so far. if you can post more pic's of what you found.


----------



## phillippash (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## phillippash (Apr 22, 2017)

This is about half of my total for the day. Incredible, never seen anything like it ever before.


----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

God I wish I could come across some like that! I use to find them like that years ago but for some reason I am striking out the last few years and I am getting frustrated.


----------



## foodgirly (May 30, 2014)

phillippash said:


> Found no shit over 100 medium yellows under one tree today, but I can tell it's nearly over. Starting to dry out now. Filled my bag and had to take shirt off to carry the rest. I felt like a bank robber sneaking around even though it was public land! Paranoia!


----------



## foodgirly (May 30, 2014)

Hi there, Tylee showed me your pics!!! Nice job, I found some today. Hooray


----------



## phillippash (Apr 22, 2017)

foodgirly said:


> Hi there, Tylee showed me your pics!!! Nice job, I found some today. Hooray


Yay! I found a couple today but I think the season is about done.


----------



## foodgirly (May 30, 2014)

phillippash said:


> Yay! I found a couple today but I think the season is about done.


What kind of tree and where? I think I will find some this week. When do you start?


----------

